# Is there a difference?



## cryptkicker (Jan 30, 2019)

I
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Is there a difference between the copperhead sold at one store and this "pro series" in the picture sold at another for almost half the price?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 30, 2019)

Pit Boss Pro Series 4-Series Vertical Wood Pellet Smoker Overview

Achieve real wood flavor, right at your fingertips, with the Pit Boss 4 Pro Series Vertical Wood Pellet Smoker. Built with four easy to maneuver wheels, the PBVPS1 is the perfect addition to any party. With its small and portable size, the Pro Series 4 -series Vertical Wood Pellet Smoker packs a powerful punch. It features five porcelain coated cooking racks that stack together to provide 1,322 square inches of adjustable cooking space. Smoking, roasting, and baking are so convenient that you’ll discover reasons to wheel it out the for every meal. Plus, the hefty 45-pound hopper provides non-stop smoking that lasts up to 25 hours. Which means, you can leave ribs slow smoking in the morning and trust that they will be cooked in continuous hardwood aroma until they are ready for dinner. In addition, the 4 Pro Series Vertical Wood Pellet Smoker has a large view window to eliminate the need for peek-a-boo cooking. While the Pit Boss meat probe, included with every PBV4PS1, allows you to easily monitor the internal temperature without ever having to open the smoker door.

Revel in one of a kind wood-fired flavor with the convenience, and ease, of the Pit Boss 4 Pro Series Vertical Wood Pellet Smoker. 

Smoke Up To 25 Hours
Temperature Range: 150°F – 420°F
5-In-1 Cooking System
Porcelain Coated CRS Wire
Meat Probes Included: One
Automatic Start-Up and Cool Down

Pit Boss 5-SERIES WOOD PELLET VERTICAL SMOKER Overview

Innovation meets the outdoors with Pit Boss’ all new Copperhead Vertical Pellet Smoker. Never before has smoking been this versatile. The double walled insulation lets you smoke from 150°F to temperatures reaching 450°F, unlike any other smoker on the market today. The large front window eliminates the need for peek-a-boo cooking and its elevated frame makes transferring your meal from the smoker to the table a breeze. With the PB Copperhead Pellet Smoker there is no need to fret about cooking lengths – its 40 pound plus hopper allows you to cook for up to 24 hours! Its sleek design is not only unique, it is also functional. The PB Copperhead Pellet Smoker features 1,659 square inches of porcelain coated cooking racks, locking caster wheels, an easy to read digital controller and a notable hammer tone copper finish. The multiple position racking system ensures you’ll have enough room to smoke anything your heart (or stomach) desires. Experience how Pit Boss is redefining the smoker industry in your own backyard!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 30, 2019)

cryptkicker said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which model are you saying is half the price? the series 4 is a bit smaller then the 5 looking  at the specs.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 30, 2019)

I just bought this pitboss 5 series at Walmart Saturday for $109


----------



## cryptkicker (Jan 30, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I just bought this pitboss 5 series at Walmart Saturday for $109
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On one website the 5 is $446 and on Twitter other sites the 7 is $699


----------



## cryptkicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Two other**


----------



## cryptkicker (Jan 30, 2019)

The 5 series are still $446 at my local store


----------

